# I’m new so if I’m posting in the wrong category I apologize.  Does anyone know anything about this decanter?



## Mac2395 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## hemihampton (Mar 30, 2022)

Sorry, Don't know anything about it. BUT, Welcome to the Site. Leon.


----------

